# Cross processing APS films



## armaq (Oct 24, 2004)

Hi, 

I have a roll of Fiji colour print APS film which was originally developed regularly. I'd like to order some cross processed reprints, but I'm not sure if it could be done to APS films. Some of the photos were taken in the "P" size. 

Can this be done? Thanks in advance!


----------



## ksmattfish (Oct 24, 2004)

Cross processing would have required it to be developed E6 process.  If it's already been developed C41 process, then this can't be done.


----------



## armaq (Oct 25, 2004)

Arrgh that's not good news for me...


But I think I've seen websites that advertise to offer "cross processed reprints"? For example this one here:

http://imagexperts.com/index.asp?p=2890

Thanks for your reply!


----------



## ksmattfish (Oct 25, 2004)

> E-6 cross-processed C-41 reprints



This is the description from that site.  It still looks like to me that they expected you to shoot E6 film and have it processed C41.

E6 is slide film.  C41 is negative (print) film.

One problem is that I don't believe that they make E6 in APS size.  

Most of the time when people are cross processing they are shooting E6 and processing it C41 to get negatives to print from.  You would have to do C41 processed E6 which would result in positives (slides) rather than negatives.  If you make a print from a positive in the regular manner, then it would end up being a negative image.  Although there are many ways to make a print from a positive theses days.


----------



## armaq (Oct 25, 2004)

ksmattfish said:
			
		

> > E-6 cross-processed C-41 reprints
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you. 

All I want to do is to add a little artistic touch to the pictures.  I was thinking if cross processing wouldn't work, I might have to go digital (film scanning, then edit digitally). But that might be too much of a hassle. Do you have any suggestions? Thanks a lot


----------



## ksmattfish (Oct 25, 2004)

To get a similar look as cross processing with a digital file increase the contrast, increase color saturation, and fiddle with the curves until it looks how you'd like.


----------



## BernieSC (Nov 9, 2004)

Take the film to a lab and have them scanned to a cd and get a photoshop program or paint shop pro you can do much more artistic things like that, then having film crossed processed.

The first thing you might want to do is throw that APS camera away.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 10, 2004)

Think you can cross-process prints - they are normally C types. 
I know that cp was usually E6 film developed as a neg but C type film should process E6. Don't know why you want to do it though. I seem to remember the effect was a washed out pastel. Most people I know tried it once and didn't bother again. Although one guy did it all the time for magazine portraits but I thought it just made the pics looked bleached.
Should be able to get the same effect with more control with digital.
And don't bad mouth APS. They are good cameras to use as notebooks or for holidays


----------

